# Looking for Eyes



## Pa Fireman (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for some advice on locating Walleye. I live 10 minutes from a man made lake in Pa that holds several spices of fish. I can catch large mouth and small mouth bass, but I'm becoming frustrated in catching the eyes. I know there in the lake, and have heard of guys catching them, but I can't seem to locate them. All the reports are that the walleye are being taken at night, so I tried and to no avail. The locals are no help it's like its top secret. What I failed to mention is that the lake has a lot of pressure for the tourists all summer long. 
The far north end is where the feeder stream comes in and is channeled at about 45 to 50 feet and progresses to 15 feet near the mouth. I tried trolling, jigging worm harnesses still empty netted. Help!!


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I spend a lot of time under the water and I see walleye on their own turf all the time. Where I see them the most during the summer is in 10' - 20' of water, where the weeds are anywhere from 4-8' tall, and the walleye seem to show up just above the weeds.

I think if walleye have a good food base they can be tough to catch, then it's up to the fisherman (sorry, I don't fish so have no advice for you there). I go to a few spots where there are a lot of walleye, but the residents of the lake rarely catch them.

In that stream, if you can find where the channel gets narrow in that <15' depth, that might be a good spot. But there it may be tough to get your bait down to just off the bottom.

under the water, walleye are a curious fish and seem to know when you get in the water, a little tapping on the rocks or strumming the speargun bands seems to bring them around.

if the lake has any visibility, maybe a mask and snorkel is in order.


----------

